# Stachelrochen-rezept



## Dorsch (25. Oktober 2002)

hallo leute
mit hilfe der bordies hab ich es jetz hinbekommen
ich habe jede menge uralte kochbücher geerbt,mit jede menge
fichrezepten aus der alten zeit beim lesen der bücher läuft
einem das wasser im mund zusammen hier ein rochen-rezept.

*Rochen vom Rost mit Remouladensauce* 	Raie grillee, sauce remoulade
Bei dem Rochen ist zu beachten, daß er einige Zeit liegen soll, ehe er verwendet wird, was für andere Fische nicht gilt. Frisch verarbeitet ist das Fleisch des Rochens zähe. Bevor man ihn zerteilt, ist er mit einer scharfen Bürste gründlich zu säubern. Der Rochen wird alsdann der Länge nach gespalten und in Portionsstücke geschnitten. Nachdem die Stücke nochmals gut gewaschen wurden, werden sie mit kaltem Wasser, dem man je Liter 15g Salz, 4 Löffel Essig, 2 geschnittene Zwiebeln, einige Petersilienstengel, ein halbes Lorbeerblatt und ein Thymianzweigchen beigegeben hat, auf das Feuer gesetzt und gargekocht. Nach dem Kochen werden die Stücke auf einem Tuche getrocknet und von der Haut und den Knorpeln befreit. Die so vorbereiteten, gekochten Fischstücke sind nun in Mehl, geschlagenem Ei, dem man etwas Öl sowie Salz und Pfeffer beigefügt hat, und durchgeriebener frischer Weißbrotkrume zu wenden. Die Stücke werden reichlich mit Öl oder Butter beträufelt, dann auf den erhitzten Grill gelegt, um sie vorsichtig zu schöner Farbe zu rösten. Der Fisch ist mit Remouladensauce zu geben.
*Rochen mit brauner Butter* 	Raie au beurre noir
Nachdem man den Rochen vorsichtig gereinigt, ausgenommen und besonders zwischen den Stacheln alles Unreine weggebürstet hat, wird er in Portionsstücke geteilt und in Salz- und Essigwasser gargemacht. Anschließend daran wird er aus der Brühe genommen, von der Haut und den Stacheln befreit und wieder heiß gelegt.
Trocken angerichtet, gibt man über den Fisch stark gebräunte, mit Essig abgeschreckte Butter, die man mit ein wenig guter Fischbrühe, Kapern und gehackter Petersilie vervollständigt.

ich werde mal weiter gucken was es sonst noch leggeres gibt.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (25. Oktober 2002)

hört sich super an das Rezept. Leider fängt man hier soo selten Rochen. *Nämlich nie!*  :c


----------



## Dorsch (26. Oktober 2002)

@BBangler 
tja ist leider so aber in norge geht er ab und zu mal an
den haken ich hab hier im bord bei den reiseberichten
gelesen das die jungs ihn wieder zurückgesetz haben weil
keiner weiß wie er zubereitet wird und wie er schmeckt.
deswegen das rezept.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2002)

Den ganzen Rochen so zu verarbeiten kannte selbst ich bisher noch nicht - da sieht man wieder, daß es sich lohnt in alten Rezepten zu stöbern!
Von Rochen habe ich bisher immer nur die Flügel zubereitet, die kann man filieren wie einen anderen Platten und hat dann schöne &quot;Flügelfilets&quot;. Diese lassen sich auch gut ohne vorherige Wartezeit wie jedes andere Filet braten. Sehr feste Struktur und schmeckt auch gut. 
Bei uns auf Smöla werden jedes Jahr von den Anglern einiges an Rochen gefangen, da viele Gäste aber den Fisch wieder zurücksetzen (mangels kulinarischer IDeen) werde ich mal versuchen nächstes Jahr denen einen abzuluchsen und das oben beschriebene Rezept ausprobieren. Bericht dann nach den Sommerferien nächstes JAhr :q  :q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (26. Oktober 2002)

@ Dorsch

Habe ja schon vieles in Norge gefangen
Aal, MakreleScholle, Lachs, Mefo, Köhler, Leng, Heilbutt(schwarzer und weißer), Flügelbutt, Glattbutt,,Steinbutt, Flunder, Steinbeißer, Seeteufel, Schellfisch, Lump, Bachforellen, Seesaiblinge, Hechte, Lippfische, Petermännchen(hatte 4 Wochen damit zu tun), Dornhaie ect.
aber noch keinen Rochen und auch noch keinen Heringshai( den will ich auch nicht haben)
Also muß ich wohl weiter in Norge üben! :m


----------



## Dorsch (26. Oktober 2002)

@BBangler 

na dann hau rein #:


----------



## chippog (30. Oktober 2002)

@ belly... ! tat es sehr weh, die vier wochen mit dem petermännchen? echt sch...!! da du so eine schöne artenliste hier reingeschrieben hast, kannst du dich hiermit verpflichtet fühlen, deine plattfischartenliste bei mir im plattfischbereich hier im ab abzuliefern und zwar sowohl national (in deutschland gefangene arten) alsauch international(meist norge?)!

@ alle! vielleicht solltet ihr jetzt nicht unbedingt hingehen und das grosse rochenschlachten veranstalten! einige der rochenarten sind ja schon mächtig am aussterben! verwendet also nur arten, die noch recht häufig verkommen. leider habe ich jetzt hier keine aktuelle liste. wer einen zubereiten will, sollte aber zusehen den rochen auch abzustechen, damit das blut ausläuft und den geschmack nicht beeinträchtigt! den rochen, den ich hier links in der hand halte,  habe ich wieder ausgesetzt und hoffentlich lebt er jetzt noch! chippog


----------



## Geraetefetischist (30. Oktober 2002)

Genau Chippog: seltener werdende Rochen zu schlachten #d

Und man erkennt noch was: die Froschfresser machen auch wirklich vor gar nichts halt  

Deshalb hier das von mir favorisierte Rezept:
*Rochen in Salzwasser* raie retournee
Man gebe den frisch gefangenen Rochen noch lebend in sehr reichlich Salzwasser. Aufgrund der nicht vorhandenen Schwimmblase wird er majestätisch in die Tiefe gleiten.
Ein genuss sondergleichen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## chippog (30. Oktober 2002)

@ gerätefeti ! monstergeiles rezept mit tiefenpsychologischem feingefühl und in literarisch erlesenem geschreibe zu ab gebracht! mit anderen worten genau so! habe ich auch schon alle beide male zubereiten dürfen. sah trotz dunkelheit sagenhaft aus, waren aber auch weissrochen... irgendwann werde ich aber doch mal einen nicht so seltenen rochen per kochen zu leibe rücken. chippog


----------



## alfnie (3. November 2002)

Moin Dorsch,

im Februar/März, wenn ich im Flachwasser im Romsdalfjord mit Muschelfleisch Schellfische für die Truhe fange, kommen mir täglich mindestens ein-zwei Nagelrochen unter. Habe bisher noch nie einen mitgenommen. Bisher. Jetzt nehme ich mal einen mit und verarzte den nach Deinem Rezept.  

Hilsen aus Norge, alfnie


----------

